# Are dogs colour blind?



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

This is true and I kid you not.
When I go out in the van or the car with the dog she sits alongside me, with her seatbelt on, a la Wallace and Grommet.
When we get stopped by a red traffic light, as we inevitably do, she turns round looks me in the eye and “woofs” if we’re stopped more than 30 seconds.
I point out to her, every time, that the lights are on red and tell her when they go green.
Do you think there is any point continuing my quest to get her to recognise the red light?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nah, she is just fed up of being stationery.

dave p


----------

